# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  کامپایلر جاوا

## saba.software

سلام
من تازه می خوام برنامه نویسی جاوا رو شروع کنم . برای کامپایلش یه جا خوندم باید jdk نصب کنم.نصب کردم اما تو run که می نویسم javac name.java میگه javac رو نمیشناسه!
ممکنه راهنماییم کنید.
ممنون

----------


## Cold.82

این مقاله را مطالعه کنید 

بر گرفته از سایت http://java4every1.wordpress.com

----------


## saba.software

من خواستم jdk6 رو از تو سایت sun  بردارم نمی گذارد  :افسرده: 

ممنون که جواب دادی.

----------


## Cold.82

برای دانلود می تونی از لینکهای این تاپیک استفاده کنی 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=96737

----------


## javaphantom

> سلام
> من تازه می خوام برنامه نویسی جاوا رو شروع کنم . برای کامپایلش یه جا خوندم باید jdk نصب کنم.نصب کردم اما تو run که می نویسم javac name.java میگه javac رو نمیشناسه!
> ممکنه راهنماییم کنید.
> ممنون



یک چیزی هست به نام PATH باید اونو set کنی یعنی چی. یعنی باید بگی 
set path=myjdkhome\bin\ 
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zzzzz

----------


## afsaneh_af

ممنون از راهنمایی خوبتون

ببخشید میشه لطفا این دستور رو کامل بنویسید چون این خطی رو که شما نوشتین رو میزنم ولی بازم set رو نمیشناسه

----------


## Hybrid

> ببخشید میشه لطفا این دستور رو کامل بنویسید چون این خطی رو که شما نوشتین رو میزنم ولی بازم set رو نمیشناسه


*سلام ؛لطفا به تاریخ تاپیک دقت کنید . به جای myjdkhome در کد دوستمون شما باید مسیر jdk ، bin در کامپیوتر خودتون رو مشخص کنید .*

----------

